# 1995 Altima with sunroof



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a 95 altima with a sun roof I believe it is a Gxe not sure though. I have never seen another altima with the sun roof. 

Any way

My front Engine mount is rusting out. Not terrible at the moment but it is rusted all the way through in a dime size spot. Is it worth it to replace it or just wait and get a new car? I love the car and It only has 70,000 miles on it. How much would that cost and where is the best place to find such a part. It is the lower front mount by the way.

Thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can get the front engine mount for about 18 bucks at Bap import auto parts. takes about 20 minutes to replace with hand tools and a jack. get a haynes repair manual and look it up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh and my alty's got a sunroof too. Mines an SE. do you have foglights?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Where is this Bap Import auto parts place exactly, cuz 18 bucks, damn that's cheap.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok I found the website that sells them

http://www.anchor-online.com/

That should help


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

18 bucks wow i got mine for like about 85 buck's thanks dude 
i needed to change the three of them for my dad's car


----------

